# Taylormade R9 3 wood 13 degree



## Largsgolf1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

played with the R9 3 wood round st andrews fairmont, both courses. It was the 13 degree model with stiff shaft. 

I dont hit my driver and used it for every driveable hole, what a fantastic club!! I would honestly say its the easiest 3 wood i have ever hit. ball flight was really low.


----------

